# It's Just Not Fair!



## BrentWin (Mar 8, 2015)

I make calls so that other guys can go hunting while I am at home making more calls. Below is a set that I sold to one of my customers in NM. He and his brother used them to place 3rd out of 60 teams in a coyote calling contest in Northern NM, yesterday. It's just not fair.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

That does suck, but consider it a nod to your woodworking skills! Nice calls! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree with Tony. That is a nod to your skills....

Congratulations?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice job Brent! Now send them hats with your logo on them so people ask about their calls...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Brent! Now send them hats with your logo on them so people ask about their calls...



I need to get some made. Those guys are good promoters. I've had 1/2 of Latino coyote hunters in New Mexico like my Facebook page today. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 8, 2015)

Brent, that's outstanding and certainly adds to your creds!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Get hold of Dane he makes great hats at affordable prices. Congrats on your well deserved success (and more to come I wager).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2015)

Have to go back to rule #1: Life is not fair... Nonetheless, I can appreciate what you mean. Congrats on your success story. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats on your work placing high in that contest. Hope it means more work for you. Don't it suck. Just ain't fair.


----------



## fredito (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratulations, that is quite an honor. Hopefully you posted that on your FB page for some free marketing!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats Brent! Maybe I should send you some wood for calls, so that by association, I'm a winner too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Brent! Maybe I should send you some wood for calls, so that by association, I'm a winner too!



Barry, I am more than happy to share the wealth and fame that this call making thing is bringing in. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats Brent success speaks loudly about your calls. Not only do they look great they work great as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

